# Brown spots on lower/mid fan leaves



## Cynth (Oct 29, 2007)

The spots have developed more heavily on the lowest fan leaves and travels upward to mid/high stalk level. Few branch leaves have developed spots and only at the highest points of fully developed branch leaves. But the spots are mainly on the ends and have slowly made their way about an inch up the blades. 
The plant is about 2 weeks into flowering and has not really been affected directly in growth. General Hydroponics solutions only right now.

If anyone can drop some knowledge down or ask what you need to know, would be happy to oblidge, been awhile.

Cheers


----------



## AeroTX (Oct 30, 2007)

Cynth, what nutes are you using? Are you overdoing it? This is a link with a bunch of descriptions of different nute defficiancy problems and solutions:
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1956

What are the temp, humidity, and ph levels?


----------



## Cynth (Oct 30, 2007)

The plants in a five gallon tub w/ tap water.
Nutrients are called General Hydroponics, 3 part solutions. 
Been goin by the recommended levels, worked great so far. 
Just these spots now.

I can go through my proportions and nutrients in their levels if you really want me to. But the Ph levels steady at 6.0, temps average at 90, humidity is kinda low, less than 35%. 

There is some mold or algae on the medium a little












might as well





I saw the Phosphorous deficiency looked like it could be it,
the plant does have long branches, but then Ive heard it can be due to the large size of unrestricted space for root growth. Not sure...

Thanks for any and all help


----------

